# Daisy had a vet visit



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Daisy had a vet visit, she had a big red infected spot, that just popped up and it was worse this morning. I had pulled a suture out the other day , just above red area. It wasn't red then but it was last right.
I figured a reaction to sutures the degradable ones...
The one I pulled the other days wasn't degradable...

Took her in, the red area was like a blister and it opened up in the office,so she's on antibiotics and stronger ear drops for an ear infection..I cleaned them and gave her drops I had, but it's a bad one...
They said I did a good job cleaning her ears...

She came from another rescue with poop on her which I had to wash off and cut off,so I imagine the infection started there and just kept growing...
Her spay and hernia surgery was the 9th of May, no reason those sutures should have come out in about 10 days after..I've only had her a week...


This picture was last night, it was worse this morning, bigger and darker...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Poor baby. Hope it doesn't hurt her much. Oh Michelle your doing such good job. Thank goodness you have her with all your expertise.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It doesnt' seenm to hurt her much, luckily,I'm keeping it clean, put antibiotic ointment on it and bandaged and put a bellly band on her ,just for today...just to keep her from licking it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww hope that the meds clear it right up. You're doing such a great job Michelle.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's on oral antibiotics, plus I cleaned, dressed and bandaged so she can't lick...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sounds like your on top of it Michelle. :thumbsup: That's one nasty little spot. Hoping with meds and all the would care your giving, will jump start the healing.

Give sweet Daisy a kiss from Florida!! :innocent:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Poor baby. Hope the meds kick in right away.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Poor Daisy. I'm so happy that she's in your care. That really looks bad and you said it was worse today. :huh: Think about a onesie for her. I think it lets the area get more air for healing than a belly band and will keep her from going for it at all. How's she doing socially? Must be hard between the ear infection and that to feel really good. Hoping she gets better each day Michelle.:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little dear. So sorry she is going through this, glad you are taking care of her.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

:grouphug: Hugs and good wishes for her healing, and kudos to you for taking care of her needs. 

Is she hypothyroid? Those little black specks on the lower right mammary area look like the backheads I've seen on my hypothyroid fosters. (But they were much more extensive.)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mss said:


> :grouphug: Hugs and good wishes for her healing, and kudos to you for taking care of her needs.
> 
> Is she hypothyroid? Those little black specks on the lower right mammary area look like the backheads I've seen on my hypothyroid fosters. (But they were much more extensive.)


I'll check that out...I didn't know about that,I thought maybe just a little dirt from playing outside.. Now I'm wondering...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Poor Daisy. I'm so happy that she's in your care. That really looks bad and you said it was worse today. :huh: Think about a onesie for her. I think it lets the area get more air for healing than a belly band and will keep her from going for it at all. How's she doing socially? Must be hard between the ear infection and that to feel really good. Hoping she gets better each day Michelle.:wub:


I'll pick up a baby onsie today...She's doing so well, she hardly runs away now when we go to pick her up... I hope to get her coming to her name in a week or so. she did so good at the vet , no nipping, a little scared but I was able to hand her over to let vet examine and hold, no problems...

I wish I could say she's too wild and unadoptable... so I can keep her (he,he):innocent: but it's not right.
I love this little girl and Al wants to keep her too but we have to go by the rules... they need fosters badly and even if we adopted her,I'd still make room for a foster...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> I'll check that out...I didn't know about that,I thought maybe just a little dirt from playing outside.. Now I'm wondering...


It would be worth asking about on your next vet visit, if they appear to be blackheads rather than just superficial dirt. I've read that hypothyroidism can cause reproductive problems, so perhaps that could be related to the breeder's stated reason for not wanting her anymore. 

It's easily treatable, though.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Poor little girls. Praying that she's feeling much better very soon. I'm so glad that you have her and she's getting the care she needs. Sounds like she's had it bad for a long while.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Great she has You. Great Work God Bless Nickee**


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Poor girl.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's doing really well, it's already looking better and I'm keeping it clean and she has a onesie so she can't lick it...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Michelle, how blessed little Daisy is to have you looking after her!...I bet she knows that too! :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I found out why she had the infection and that it wasn't the vet clinic's fault. I don't want to post it here since people can google this.I'm really upset since it was completely avoidable!
Daisy is doing good though and she's becoming mommies little girl now...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Poor Daisy. Thank goodness she has such a wonderful caregiver.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> I found out why she had the infection and that it wasn't the vet clinic's fault. I don't want to post it here since people can google this.I'm really upset since it was completely avoidable!
> Daisy is doing good though and she's becoming mommies little girl now...


Michelle--The onesie was a great suggestion, so glad that sore is getting better. :grouphug: So glad she is warming up to you all.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Daisy's infection is looking sooo much better. She's letting me rub her little belly...she's sooo cute...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That's so good to hear!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad Daisy is doing so well:wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

How is Miss Daisy doing Michelle??


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Daisy is doing well , he infection sis almost gone...
she's such a cutie pie. I gotta get her to work on pottying outside. I use treats since she's very treat driven now that she's comfortable enough to take treats from us now...
She's so funny, she will be ready to potty and a butterfly floats by, it's "gameo n" she chases it...

Daisy the butterfly chaser,on guard to protect us from fluttering menaces from above!


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Michelle, you have the biggest heart! Thank you for fostering Daisy!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh no, poor sweet baby. Really hope she is better soon. So glad she is with you, Michelle.


----------

